

New in Node.js v0.12: Running Multiple Instances in a Single Process - jguerrero
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/whats-new-node-js-v0-12-multiple-context-execution/

======
mattschmulen
Now you have my attention - "Or Node embedded in a phone or network switch
where it is performing routing logic for multiple connections, but in a single
process and you’re not far off". I would be interested in seeing what the
performance impact is on ARM architectures since the above are strong use
cases.

------
macavity23
Does an uncaught exception still kill the process? Because I'm really growing
to like node, but this is a very strange design decision. Yes, you can
mitigate it with forever or pm2, but you really shouldn't have to.

------
rmgraham
Is this the C++ accessible side of vm.createContext() and vm.runInContext()?
Seems like it would help with sandboxing.

------
rpedela
Is the long-term goal thread safety? Having a native threading mechanism in
Node would definitely be helpful.

~~~
rmgraham
Thread safety in this case I think would mean running multiple instances of
node embedded in your app, each in their own thread and with their own event
loops.

